
AudioKit V3 Swift Audio Framework Has Awesome Xcode Playgrounds - aure
http://audiokit.io/playgrounds/
======
marvel_boy
Great! AudioKit for Objective-C was awesome. And now for Swift, with
playgrounds, eager to test !

------
discohead
Where are the playgrounds?

~~~
discohead
nevermind, found 'em...
[https://github.com/audiokit/AudioKit/tree/master/AudioKit/iO...](https://github.com/audiokit/AudioKit/tree/master/AudioKit/iOS/AudioKit)

